# Boutique wax for first timer?



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Me again! So after some thought, I would like to try a more higher end wax, I haves mainly used Collinte and some DoDo wax’s.

I was looking and reading about Zymol Glasur, but that’s out of my budget I have set. 

What other Zymol or Swissvax would be nice for £60-70? Will be used on a white car, and some carbon fibre parts.

Looking for boutique wax, size of the jar/pot isn’t really an issue as long as it’s bigger than a panel pot.

Many thanks chaps!


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Question I ask is why? 

Used swissvax onyx years ago and in terms of longevity/bead it wasn't overly better than collinite and fusso options i've bought.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I used to use Swissvax about 8 years ago or so. Their waxes are good but things have moved on these days. If I was going to pay more money now I would want a ceramic infused wax. Also, there are so many UK based small labels that produce such high quality waxes and these are mainly hand made, hand poured. Get something like O.C.D Alien 51 for around £30 and you're sorted.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.obsessionwax.com/

For your budget you can have your pick of anything, given that they have a 50% off sale on until 30/11. You could even go for a "tough" winter wax, and a show wax to use over the top. Some of the best "boutique" waxes being produced today :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

For around £60 you can have 200ml of OCD Alien 51 good protection and OCD Nebula which is a stunning wax that offers a bit of protection but stunning gloss, also 200ml


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

das6dan said:


> Question I ask is why?
> 
> Used swissvax onyx years ago and in terms of longevity/bead it wasn't overly better than collinite and fusso options i've bought.


I haven't tried anything like it before, and thought it would be a nicer experience using a nice wax blend/name. Durability isn't an issue for me. The look I want, bright and wet looking paint finish in this case.

Thanks


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for your input.

I will check those brands out now. 

I think for me, packaging is also a key point, with Zymol and Swissvax jars, look and maybe feel more quality. Maybe that’s me getting all hung up, but that’s a point for me when using/buying any product at a higher price tag.

Luke


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Obsession wax or ODK are both great so worth a look. Im surprised no one has said Mitchell & King yet, John makes some great waxes and is great if you need any help with info or choosing a wax. Not sure if he has any promotions going at the moment but worth a look as for £60-70 it will be a smallish pot.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

You can’t go wrong with Obsession Wax Phantom, it looks great on a white car and it’s an all round great wax, easy to use and looks stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelCPortis (Aug 4, 2017)

As mentioned Mitchell and King , you’ve got enough budget for a couple of miniatures depending on wax , these tend to be between 30 - 50 ml but it is enough for a few coats (pos 5-6 depending) on a reasonable sized car, check out the website and any questions John is always willing to help and advise - really good customer service and good knowledge.


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

I can only echo what others have already said - there are many UK home brewers that produce some outstanding waxes, easily on par with some of the top brand names mentioned. 
My personal advice is to explore brands like (in no specific order of recommendation): ODK, Waxaddict, Obsession Wax, Waxplanet, OCD Waxes, Wax 110, OCD Finish, Madcow, Waxtub.
After I moved over to the UK homebrew and independent scene for all my wax needs, there's no going back. When you buy a wax from any of the above, you're buying from an individual, someone who puts a thorough amount of research, development and passion into their product, and ultimately they hand pour and hand label every tub - by this definition I consider these boutique waxes.


----------



## Simmo_ADx (Nov 25, 2017)

Cannot speak highly enough of O.C.D Waxes, from the Customer Service to the Packaging to the Wax itself. All what you'd expect from a much higher priced product. The combination of Area:51 under Nebula is extremely hard to beat in terms of water behaviour and gloss levels also.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks

I sent an email to Obsession Wax today to ask what wax they would recommend for maximum finish. A chap called Jay emailed me back, explaining that the Evolution wax would be the product for me, for a white car.

So, I still find myself being drawn to Swissvax/Zymol, as that’s the wax’s I have seen over the years people using on here when I first started this detailing lark. 
I think it’s the nice jar and packaging, and the fact that I said one day, I shall buy something of that quality. White has proven to be a picky colour, if I had a black/grey car like I have mostly had, I would of pulled the trigger long ago on.

Luke


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with the above comments about Obsession wax,i myself have numearous of jays wax's and they are quality,but saying that I also have Zymol wax's and have been using them for years now,and they always give me that special feeling everytime I use them.If you really fancy one...just treat yourself to one of there sample kits,I can highly recommend Glasur which is lovely on whites or any colour really.SJ.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i havnt used it but odk echo gets good reviews and has high gloss from what ive seen but only has a few months of protection, maybe ask dan and see what he recommends
https://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/product/50ml-wax-echo-50ml
also bmd waxes are on offer, ask stevie what he would suggest for white
http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/wax-samples


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

So, I thought and looked today. And here are my choices.

Swissvax Shield/Autobahn/Mirage (BOS at a push!) all are 50ML jars

Zymol, Carbon/Creame/Titanium 226ml jar.

Out of those, what would you guys pick?

Thanks!
:buffer:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

At the price point above I'd be more inclined to go with zymol Carbon, nice easy to use wax..

But on another note, bmd wax Sirius sound exactly what you're after!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

chongo said:


> For around £60 you can have 200ml of OCD Alien 51 good protection and OCD Nebula which is a stunning wax that offers a bit of protection but stunning gloss, also 200ml


This is exactly what my 1st thought was and is what I use myself.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Another vote for ODK.
ECHO works brilliantly on white’s and silver’s, leaves a stunning finish.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Out of what i have used since joining i would recommend my top 3.

OBSESSION EVOLUTION 2 Great offer on at the moment
ODK STERLING one of the easiest waxes to use
OCD ALIEN TOPPED WITH NEBULA......2 x 200ml pots for £60 so win win.

All supporters on this site too.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

OCD also comes highly recommend from me too


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I have 48 different waxes from obsession wax, wax planet, mitchell and king, OCD Wax,waxed junkies,ODK,Wax Tub, and not one of these is a poor wax. All great, sponsors on here and a mine of information and genuine unlike your mass produced multi-national offerings who seem only interested in profits
regards
todds


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

todds said:


> I have 48 different waxes from obsession wax, wax planet, mitchell and king, OCD Wax,waxed junkies,ODK,Wax Tub, and not one of these is a poor wax. All great, sponsors on here and a mine of information and genuine unlike your mass produced multi-national offerings who seem only interested in profits
> regards
> todds


That collection is screaming for a shootout test! There's been a distinct lack of comparison tests recently. With so many new niche waxes on the market, the info from one of these tests would be useful.


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

I can’t believe I forgot to mention BMD waxes and HBS, I’m glad BMD was mentioned though

PLuKE, there’s been some great advice on this forum for you. I can tell you that I have a 200ml Swissvax Shield that I’ve never used (been sitting there for about 7 months now, gave it no second thought over summer), the UK home brew scene is far more interesting and a more rewarding experience for me. 

Another reason I love buying UK home brew / independent is because if you ever have a technical question or want something answered, more than likely the brewer will be more than happy to discuss technical and their blend with you, experience with development etc. 
This is something you will never get from a commercial company for obvious reasons.
I’ve asked technical and had responses from Tom at Madcow, Dan at ODK, Tony at Waxplanet, and Jay at Obsession wax. Literally they are so helpful.

Please let us all know what you decide to go with. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Obsession have a buy one get one free on their panels pots, OCD do panel pots too. I would buy a selection and have a play!


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

some great deals from site sponsors available,& some good advice, but if you have set your heart on trying one of the two brands you mention,dont be sidelined & go for it as its your cash.everyone has their favorites,i have waxes from most of the brands mentioned by others & various zymol/swissvax & have used them all at times,why not try a 50ml pot. i like onyx but others dont,i also like shield as it gives a candy type gloss,others may not.buy what you want.


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes, there is so much high quality choice out there of waxes that once you start buying I literally can't stop! It's 2 degrees outside and I'm wondering which show and glossy waxes to put on in which months throughout next year!! Is that normal??
Also, Black Friday very nearly destroyed my bank balance!!
Can't wait for next year!!:thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Is your car white? It's completely useless to waste a lot of money on white. Good, proven stuff like FP1000P or newer 12 Month Fusso Coats etc will be perfectly suitable, are well priced and last quite a while.


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

If you looking something easy to use get zymol carbon or titanium 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Of all the waxes I've tried over the years nothing I've tried gets near swissvax for gloss except Wolfgang Fuzion. ODK concours or echo is probably up there with the best in terms of your budget

A combo of ODK paint cleanser and Echo or Concours you're onto a winner. Top it with exhibit when it drops off for some more gloss

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

vek said:


> some great deals from site sponsors available,& some good advice, but if you have set your heart on trying one of the two brands you mention,dont be sidelined & go for it as its your cash.everyone has their favorites,i have waxes from most of the brands mentioned by others & various zymol/swissvax & have used them all at times,why not try a 50ml pot. i like onyx but others dont,i also like shield as it gives a candy type gloss,others may not.buy what you want.


Some great words there. I know some of the UK/Homebrew wax's would
Be cheaper and possibly on bar if not better in terms of durability, but I have always wanted a Swissvax or Zymol Wax, Glasur or BOS would be my price point and enough to feel special.

Luke


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies, many choices, which I have looked into.

Maybe I am being harsh, as I like the package to be nice and have a quality feel, the Swissvax and Zymol have that for me, some of the UK/Homebrew companies you have told me about I have looked into, but the seem to look “ok” or “budget”, I guess it’s the wax that counts, as that’s what gives the car the look. 

I think I shall keep to my plan.

Swissvax Shield/BOS or Zymol Carbon/Titanium, hopefully you can advice which would look nicer on white, durability doesn’t matter to me, I would wax every other weekend if possible.

Thanks
Luke


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I love Zymol Glasur ... great finish on well prepped paint and just very nice to use


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Luke

Have a look at these:

http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/white-noise-wax

http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/Obsidian-super-gloss

You'll feel pretty special using either of these.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

PLuKE said:


> Thanks for all your replies, many choices, which I have looked into.
> 
> Maybe I am being harsh, as I like the package to be nice and have a quality feel, the Swissvax and Zymol have that for me, some of the UK/Homebrew companies you have told me about I have looked into, but the seem to look "ok" or "budget", I guess it's the wax that counts, as that's what gives the car the look.
> 
> ...


Having used both Swissvax and Zymol. Swissvax just feels special to use. Beats it for gloss easily. Zymol does last longer and the performance with water behaviour is a bit better. Swissvax is just so easy to use and that's why it wins

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

If Zymöl Glasür is out of your budget, I recommend Zymöl Titanium. One of my favorite waxes. 
Very easy to use, smells nice, looks great, outstanding water behavior and lasts easily for a few months.


----------

